# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  Welcher chmod?

## verve

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich bei mir keine Dateien chmodden kann!
Es kommt immer der Fehler: Operation not permitted!
Ordner kann ich chmodden! Welchen chmod soll ich denn den dateien jetzt verpassen? 
Ich hab nämlich noch User und die sollen auch ihre dateien chmodden können!
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich jetzt einfach die gleichen rechte des Ordners auf die Dateien übertragen soll, da ich auch nicht möchte, dass jemand zu viel Rechte hat (was immer das in diesem Fall heißt)! Deswegen wollt ich erstmal fragen!
Die Ordner haben folgenden Chmod (also Rechte):  drwxr-xr-x
Die Dateien haben folgendes:                                   -rw-r--r--

Kann ich das jetzt so machen?

greetings

verve

----------


## Eagle

Hi verve,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst Du einem Verzeichnis (Ordner ist so ein Microsoftgesocks) die Rechte
rwxr--xr-x  oder chmod 755 vergeben und die im Verzeichnis enthaltenen Files sollen ebenfalls 755 erhalten, oder?

Dann schau Dir mal man chmod an, da stehen ein paar brauchbare Optionen drinnen. Oder was Du brauchst ist die Option "recursive".
Wenn Du chmod -R 755 _Verzeichnis_ eingibst, dann werden die Rechte des Verzeichnisses auch auf die inneliegenden Files 
übertragen.

Alles Gute

Eagle  :Big Grin:

----------


## verve

Hallo Eagle :Big Grin:  ,

danke für deine Antwort!
Ja, im Großen und Ganzen hast du mich schon richtig verstanden, nur sollen alle Dateien den Chmod bekommen und Dateien müssen ja nicht in einem Verzeihnis sein!
Oder meinst du ich soll die Hauptordner dann mit dem recursive chmod belegen?

greetings

verve

----------


## Eagle

Hi Verve,




> Oder meinst du ich soll die Hauptordner dann mit dem recursive chmod belegen?


wenn Deine Files in dem Directory die gleichen Rechte nachträglich bekommen sollen wie das Directory, geht das 
so wie erklärt. Ansonsten musst Du es eben innerhalb des Verzeichnisses für die einzelnen Files machen.

Aber teste es doch erstmal an einem Testverzeichnis, was unter welchen Bedingungen wie und wo passiert. 

Gruss

Andreas

----------


## verve

Hi!
Danke für eure antworten.
Alle Dateien und Ordner haben jetzt einen CHMOD von 755, doch trotzdem kann man den chmod nicht über FTP ändern!
In der proftpd.conf wird chmoden ebenfalls erlaubt, doch trotzdem funktioniert dies nicht.
Woran könnte das liegen?

greetings
verve

----------

